# Asian supermarkets



## despaired (Dec 22, 2013)

Good evening,

it has been a while since I shifted to Dubai, however I have not yet encountered any real Asian (Chinese, Thai, Korean,..) supermarkets in Dubai, and end up browsing through Carrefour, Lulus and the usual places to find cooking ingredients.

Before opening this thread I did my own little research on Google and found the following:

1. Wen Zhou in International City
2. Phoenix in International City
3. 1004 Mart in Barsha

and then I found some smaller ones(?)
"* Asian/Thai supermarket: next to Bai Tong (Thai restaurant) in Karama, near Karama Centre (Google Earth coordinate: 25°14'47.29"N 55°18'6.57"E).
* Asian supermarket: in Karama (25°14'45.61"N 55°18'18.82"E)
* Indonesian Corner minimarket: in Karama, on the same community road, North West of Bai Tong (25°14'50.09"N 55°18'3.31"E)"

I am planning to visit the first three within the next couple of weeks, and maybe if I find time, try to find the latter three. However some of the information above seems to be several years old ( 2008, 2011, 2013) and some of the supermarkets might have shut down by now, or new ones could have come up. 

Would you guys happen to have any suggestions on good Asian supermarkets, or maybe you have been to any of those ? Are they worth the travel through the other side of Dubai (coming from Marina)?

Not really sure what to expect and I ain't looking for "a specific" item, but like to browse and find new ideas.

Am looking forward to getting more input on this one topic


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

First of all, native English speakers find the term "shifted" in lieu of "moved" really, really, really annoying (yes, I haven't had my coffee yet). I don't know if you're really from Germany or not because I've never met a German who used shifted instead of moved, as it's a word only used by South Asians.

That aside, there's a large Asian supermarket on Sheikh Zayed Road opposite Business Bay, just after Safa Park. It's called "A Mart Supermarket" and it's Korean oriented.

There's a smaller Korean market called Dubai Hanarum somewhere in Oud Metha.

There's a small Korean market also on Sheikh Zayed near the Dusit Thani hotel. It's in one of the five identical mid-rise apartment buildings (8 or so floors) between the Dusit Thani and Financial Centre metro station.

Not aware of any Thai supermarkets.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> First of all, native English speakers find the term "shifted" in lieu of "moved" really, really, really annoying (yes, I haven't had my coffee yet). I don't know if you're really from Germany or not because I've never met a German who used shifted instead of moved, as it's a word only used by South Asians.


pompous , arrogant and totally unnecessary 

was there a need for your distasteful comment ?

I know many Oriental Asians who use the term shifted, the poster could be Korean, Singaporean or East Asian.

Youre a bell end


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Ah, long time no see. We've missed your daily unpleasantness and rudeness.

FYI "shifted" comes out of old British Indian, or Bringlish if you want. Rarely ever seen in East Asia.

And another FYI for someone who wants to be politically correct, it is not acceptable to refer to East Asians as "Oriental."



arabianhorse said:


> pompous , arrogant and totally unnecessary
> 
> was there a need for your distasteful comment ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

arabianhorse said:


> pompous , arrogant and totally unnecessary
> 
> was there a need for your distasteful comment ?
> 
> ...





TallyHo said:


> Ah, long time no see. We've missed your daily unpleasantness and rudeness.
> 
> FYI "shifted" comes out of old British Indian, or Bringlish if you want. Rarely ever seen in East Asia.
> 
> And another FYI for someone who wants to be politically correct, it is not acceptable to refer to East Asians as "Oriental."


opcorn:


----------



## Standanista (Sep 26, 2014)

Just to throw in my twopenn'orth... 

As as native an English speaker as they come, I use shifted a fair bit, but speaking in my native Yorkshire accent rather than in BBC English or Received Pronunciation; I doubt the Queen uses the word much.

I'm sorry if that annoys any Southern Shandy Drinkers.  (Joke!)

I was surprised to find it used so much in Dubai when I got here.

A couple of weeks back I was in Hong Kong. I saw shifted/shifting used on flyers posted around the city there as well, which also surprised me. Whether that is evidence of its use in East Asian English also, or just by the Indian diaspora, I would need a local to tell me.


----------



## SgtRoswell (Apr 7, 2014)

despaired said:


> ... however I have not yet encountered any real Asian (Chinese, Thai, Korean,..) supermarkets in Dubai, and end up browsing through Carrefour, Lulus and the usual places to find cooking ingredients....


Another stereotype *sigh*. Does it ever occur to you that India / Pakistan / Bangladesh / Sri lanka ...are also in Asia and that you have been going to "real Asian" supermarket Lulu all along? Or you meant to say East Asian supermarkets? 

BONUS[5 marks]
Get a map and identify all Asian countries.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Guys,
The question was about Asian supermarkets - not peoples words or phrases!
This is an expat website - frequented by people from around the world!


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Standanista said:


> . Whether that is evidence of its use in East Asian English also, or just by the Indian diaspora, I would need a local to tell me.


Yes it is - contrary to what some silly bu66er's think they know


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Phoenix in IC is my favourite, not just for their wide selection of goods but i kinda like that parking on a roundabout is acceptable out there. 

Oh, and while i'm here I have to agree with the 'horse", i'm not sure how you could make yourself look more ridiculous Tally but I am sure that there'll be more condescending drivel to come from you so i won't eat all my popcorn just yet.


----------

